# That's a wrap



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Been awhile since I've been here. Hope the site picks up again. I guess it still counts as one walk even it lasts four hours. So ends another year of our fall fitness program, outdoors appreciation class, and recoil therapy sessions ... Also known as the North Dakota Upland Game Season. Bit breezy today but Jazz took care of business. She was our only dog this year and amazingly didn't end up on IR once. Because of bird forecasts and a lack of back up dog power I doubted I would break the century mark on roosters. Pleasantly surprised that I did. Throw in an increase in sharpies and huns in the freezer and it makes for quite a year. Thanks to those working habitat issues. Unrecognized wildlife heroes are the folks at game and fish. Huge thanks to landowners for access we have gotten. Many thanks to the vets that keep our pup rocking. Raising a glass to all who enjoy the uplands. A special dram in remembrance of all our hunting companions, both two and four legged, who have passed. Cheers! #pheasantsforever, #northdakotagameandfish, #PLOTS, #stateavevet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You accurately called it a "fall fitness program" Only was able to hunt 1 weekend this year because of now being a non-resident. Hopefully the brood stock left can handle the winter and have a good hatch this year.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope so. Winter has been good so far. Surprisingly still a good amount of standing sunflowers around here.


----------

